
Google, HP, Oracle Join RISC-V - ris
http://www.eetimes.com/document.asp?doc_id=1328561&
======
mtgx
I assume all of these companies will be making RISC-V chips that are as closed
and proprietary as anything else out there? That is what happened with the
"open source Android" after all, once the OEMs got their hands on it.

------
chei0aiV
More discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10831601](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10831601)

